# Dziwny problem z Halem

## Zwierzak

Po którejś aktualizacji systemu coś się zepsuło w systemie i openrc informuję mnie o tym, że nie można wystartować HAL'a. Nie wiem co może być źle, szukałem w logach, tam widnieje tylko informacja, że hal nie wystartował. Jak samodzielnie wystartuję hala, to teoretycznie deamon startuje (nie sypie błędami, tworzy plik PID itd.). Bez Hala nie mogę wystartować xów, bo najnowsze wydania, powiedzmy, że są uzależnione od nich. Może jakaś podpowiedź z waszej strony gdzie należy szukać rozwiązania tego problemu.

Jedyne ciekawe rzeczy jakie znalazłem to np. że podczas startu dostaję kimunikat o braku CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED. OpenRC to 0.6, i robiłem etc-update czy też inne programy aktualizujące configi.

EDIT:

Odpaliłem hala w trybie niedemonizującym i takie coś otrzymałem na konsolę:

http://wklej.org/id/265014/

Wygląda jak problemy z uprawnieniami. Zgadzało by się to z moimi ostatnimi problemami podczas używania paludisa, który też ma problemy z odczytaniem repo z /var/paludis/. Zmiana uprawnień nawet na 777 nic nie poprawia.

----------

## dylon

A masz taki katalog jak w ostatniej linijce?

U mnie /var wyglada tak:

```
drwxr-xr-x 10 root   root  4,0K 11-07 17:55 cache/

drwxr-xr-x  2 haldaemon haldaemon 4,0K 01-08 21:45 hald/

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,1M 01-08 21:45 fdi-cache
```

----------

## Zwierzak

Mam ten katalog, nawet plik się tworzy, mogę go catnąć, otworzyć vimem, ale jak chcę odpalić hala to się wywala. To tak wygląda jak by skrypty miały problem z dostępem do plików na komputerze.

----------

## dylon

Jesli prawa do plikow i katalogow masz poprawne, wlasciciel tez sie zgadza, to jedyna opcja jest, ze masz /var na osobnej partycji i ja zle montujesz...

----------

## lsdudi

dla jasności 

```
 emerge --info
```

```
grep -i 'CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

```
rc-status  default
```

```
rc-status  boot
```

----------

## Zwierzak

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Jesli prawa do plikow i katalogow masz poprawne, wlasciciel tez sie zgadza, to jedyna opcja jest, ze masz /var na osobnej partycji i ja zle montujesz...

 

Ta sama partycja co główny system, więc nie ma możliwości, że źle montuję.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> dla jasności 
> 
> ```
>  emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

Emerge nie używam, tylko paludisa, ale niech będą oba:

http://wklej.org/id/265110/

http://wklej.org/id/265112/

Config:

http://wklej.org/id/265113/

rc-status default:

http://wklej.org/id/265114/

rc-status boot:

http://wklej.org/id/265115/

EDIT:

Ktoś (Faustov) polecił mi zrobić strace:

http://wklej.org/id/265146/Last edited by Zwierzak on Tue Jan 19, 2010 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ArnVaker

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Jedyne ciekawe rzeczy jakie znalazłem to np. że podczas startu dostaję kimunikat o braku CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED.

 

Ale to właśnie ma być wyłączone...

```
zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i sysfs_deprecated

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set
```

Sam help nawet mówi:

 *Quote:*   

> This option switches the layout of sysfs to the deprecated
> 
> version. Do not use it on recent distributions.

 

Przekompiluj kernela, bo aktualnie masz tak:

```
CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y
```

----------

## dylon

Pokaz wynik:

```
ls -laR /var/cache/hald
```

----------

## Zwierzak

 *ArnVaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale to właśnie ma być wyłączone...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Komunikatu już nie ma i wiedziałem, że ma być wyłączone, co nie zmienia faktu, że dalej hal nie startuje.

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Pokaz wynik:
> 
> ```
> ls -laR /var/cache/hald
> ```
> ...

 

http://wklej.org/id/265157/

Ale należy pamiętać, że bawiłem się w zmianę uprawnień w tym folderze. Hal jak widać jednak zmienia uprawnienia na swoje.

----------

## SlashBeast

Xy bez hala mozesz odpalic, -hal i wymuszenie brania configa inputow w xorg.conf.

Co do samego problemu, jezeli tego nie robiles, wywal hala, posprzataj po nim, wywal jego stare katalogi i zainstaluj go przez emerge.

----------

## lsdudi

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -funroll-loops -ftracer"
> 
> 

 

stawiam na "ciekawe" cflags zmien na "save" i będzie hulać. Nie wiem która dokładnie flaga tak bruździ ale to nie pierwszy przypadek ;]

----------

## SlashBeast

Raczej 'safe' nie 'save'

Niebezpieczne w tych flagach jest tylko -funroll-loops -ftracer.

----------

## Zwierzak

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -funroll-loops -ftracer"
> 
>  
> 
> stawiam na "ciekawe" cflags zmien na "save" i będzie hulać. Nie wiem która dokładnie flaga tak bruździ ale to nie pierwszy przypadek ;]

 

Mówiłem, że nie używam emerge, tylko paludisa, więc jak już wyciągasz jakieś CFLAGS to od niego. Takie mam ustawione w paludisie:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Więc nic specjalnego, specjalnie nawet przestawiałem, aby nie mieć problemów.

SlashBeast:

Rezygnacja z Hala nie jest dla mnie rozwiązaniem w szczególności, że całość configa przepisałem na pliki fdi. Poza tym nie mam zamiaru z niego rezygnować, bo to nie jest rozwiązanie problemu, tylko jego ominięcie. Na razie przekompilowywuję wszystkie pakiety pod halem, jeżeli to nie naprawi sytuacji odpalę emerge.

----------

## lsdudi

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

>  *lsdudi wrote:*    *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -funroll-loops -ftracer"
> 
>  
> 
> stawiam na "ciekawe" cflags zmien na "save" i będzie hulać. Nie wiem która dokładnie flaga tak bruździ ale to nie pierwszy przypadek ;] 
> ...

 

wybacz nie spojrzałem drugiego linka i zalożyłem że config emerge'a == config  paludis'a.

jeśli faktycznie z takimi poszło flagami to jest ok.

ktora wersja hala i jakie flagi use ? 

tak btw 

```
cat /var/log/messages |grep hal
```

----------

## Zwierzak

Problem z halem "rozwiązany". Na laptopie siedzi teraz debian, potrzebowałem od ręki działający system, a rozwiązania problemu nie widziałem.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zaraz mnie szlag trafi, mam takie same obiawy. Jak odlacze od laptopa telefon i karte pamieci, to hal startuje, ale jak wsadze karte i telefon przed startem xow... inputy nie smigaja.

Hal cala litanie rzuca w logi jak podlacze telefon, koncowka:

```
Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald] 13:21:00.155 [E] hald.c:124: Cannot start addon hald-addon-storage for udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_HTC_Android_Phone_HT95TKF13118_0_0_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald] 13:21:00.155 [D] hotplug.c:500: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald] 13:21:00.155 [D] hotplug.c:505: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald] 13:21:00.155 [I] hald_runner.c:110: runner_server_message_handler: destination=(null) obj_path=/org/freedesktop/DBus/Local interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Local method=Disconnected_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald] 13:21:00.155 [I] hald_runner.c:151: runner process disconnected_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald] 13:21:00.155 [I] hald_runner.c:162: ========================================_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald] 13:21:00.155 [I] hald_runner.c:163: runner_server_unregister_handler_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald] 13:21:00.155 [I] hald_runner.c:164: ========================================_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald-addon-storage] [3247]: 13:21:00.157 [E] addon-storage.c:732: Cannot connect to hald_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald-addon-storage] [3247]: 13:21:00.157 [D] addon-storage.c:824: An error occured, exiting cleanly_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald-addon-cpufreq] [2363]: 13:21:00.184 [D] addon-cpufreq.c:1053: Received DBus message with member Disconnected_

Jan 31 13:21:00 [hald-addon-cpufreq] [2363]: 13:21:00.184 [D] addon-cpufreq.c:1054: Received DBus message with path /org/freedesktop/DBus/Local_
```

Ktos to ogarnia?

EDIT: Najlepsze, jak zbootuje system z karta SD w czytniku w laptopie, po starcie Xow inputy nie dzialaja. CUDA ludzie CUDA sie dzieja.

----------

## lazy_bum

[OT] To jakaś nowa moda z wrzucaniem informacji/logów na serwisy typu nopaste? Serwis zniknie (i/lub wyparują logi po czasie X) i taki temat będzie zupełnie nieprzydatny. Co więcej, mi znudziło się czytanie, po tym jak musiałem otworzyć 10 dodatkowych zakładek, żeby się czegoś więcej dowiedzieć… Rozumiem jeszcze takie nudy jak 2304 linijkowy /usr/src/linux/.config, ale trzy linijki jakiegoś ls? Nie róbmy kabaretu albo zacznijmy rozwiązywać problemy przez podanie linku do serwisu nopaste, gdzie wszystko będzie opisane, a dyskusję będziemy toczyć przez „odpowiedz na wklejkę”. :E [/OT]

----------

